

Ask HN: Favorite Movies? - roundsquare

A little while someone asked about favorite books, so I thought I'd ask about movies.<p>For myself (in no order...)<p>Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels<p>The Nines<p>Primer<p>Love Exposure
======
nfnaaron
Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, and Blade Runner. Three "impossible love"
stories.

The Seven Samurai and The Magnificent Seven.

The Wild Bunch.

Tampopo.

------
covercash
Stardust, Finding Forrester, anything Pixar, The Princess Bride, The Fifth
Element and Hackers.

------
spooneybarger
probably not my 3 favorites but they quickly come to mind when i think
favorite movies: evil dead 2, citizen kane, talladega nights

------
mrlyc
Little Miss Sunshine

Pleasantville

------
geuis
Gattaca

